# [FL] Liechtenstein Highways



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

Its about time for a new country thread in Europe to start the new year (suprised this large -er important central European country has been forgotten!).

Liechtenstein is an easy country to drive through, the distances are small and the traffic light. The scenery is great with the backdrop of the Alps. Theres basically one road through the country called Landstrasse, though it may have other names, and a side road to Malbun. Didnt seem to be any road numbers.

This image is at Vorarlberger Strasse in Schaanwald, heading west from the Austria border.









Google Map (at lat=47.140461,lon=9.528751)


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

*Schaan and the north*

Frontier post between Austria and Leichtenstein: actually its really the Swiss border post and Swiss entry is conducted here the same way as elsewhere, i.e. Leichtenstein and Switzerland have a common border fomalities.









Border - Vorarlberger Strasse leaving from Feldkirch 









Feldkircher Strasse at Schaanwald heading west









Feldkircher Strasse at Schaan









Southbound Bus on Feldkircher Strasse at Schaan









Wiesengasse at Schaan









Market Festival in Landstrasse at Schaan









Zollstrasse at Schaan, heading west towards Rhein and the Swiss border









Rhein Bridge between Liechtenstein and Switzerland at Schaan


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

is it possible to get FL stamp into passport since the only way to enter that country is by road?


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

*Vaduz*

Vaduz - Landstrasse heading north









Vaduz - Landstrasse heading north









Vaduz - Landstrasse (Äules Strasse) heading south









Vaduz - Landstrasse junction with Furst Franz Josef Strasse that heads to Malbun









Original Covered Bridge over the Rhein near Vaduz, now a walkway









Rhein River with bridge to Switzerland at Vaduz









Bridge to Switzerland at Vaduz









Bridge to Switzerland at Vaduz


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I've never seen horizontal traffic lights in Europe before


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

*Balzers*

Bridge over the Rhein heading westbound from Switzerland to Liechtenstein









Landstrasse near Triesen


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I've never seen horizontal traffic lights in Europe before


you have lots of them in ex-yu countries


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

*A13 / E43*

Liechtenstein does have an autobahn that runs the length of the country. But just like Liechtenstein has money from people outside, it has a motorway from outside - Switzerland. Its on the west bank of the Rhein, so it saves Liechtenstein both the space to build it (land is precious in Liechtenstein) and the money. The A13 is useful from getting from the north to the south of the country, and to everywhere else.

Approach to the A3 A13 interchange (drei-eck) number 11









Ramp from the A13 toward the north









The A13 running on the west bank of the Rhein with Liechtenstein on the east side









A13 Interchange 10 to Balzers, northbound









Services on the A13 northbound near Vaduz









A13 Interchange 9 to Vaduz, southbound


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

x-type said:


> you have lots of them in ex-yu countries


Really? I need to go round there one day, the furthest east i've ever been is Wuppertal in NRW. 

I percentage of car ownership high in FL? I'm surprised to see a bus route "13"


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

x-type said:


> is it possible to get FL stamp into passport since the only way to enter that country is by road?


I dont think so, its hard enough to get a CH stamp at the border with Austria. Theres no border posts between Liechtenstein and Switzerland.

There is a rail line in the north of the country from Buchs to Feldkirch through Schaan.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I am pro-Schengen, but I wish I could get a nice passport stamp one day.


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Really? I need to go round there one day, the furthest east i've ever been is Wuppertal in NRW. "












But indeed, outside ex-YU I have never seem. I wouldn't know any similair situation in NL, B, D, F, I, or wherever. I was also surprised by this one in FL.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ They are quite common in Switzerland (and they look identical to those of Liechtenstein)


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^Very interesting!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The A13 is probably the only motorway in the world that actually has a lot of FL plates. You can recognize them easily, because they are the last black plates with white letters still around in Europe.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

> http://www.lynn-rick.com/images/grand tour/Liechtenstein/IMG_3633.JPG


CH-FL border


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The A13 is probably the only motorway in the world that actually has a lot of FL plates. You can recognize them easily, because they are the last black plates with white letters still around in Europe.


I still see many old Portuguese and even old French plates in Portugal


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The A13 is probably the only motorway in the world that actually has a lot of FL plates. You can recognize them easily, because they are the last black plates with white letters still around in Europe.


i have seen few days ago FL plates in my city in HR  but that's an gastarbaiter who comes each few months here, so that's nothing special to me anymore


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ There was a time when I used to see plates from Mass. and CH everyday.


----------



## banjabuja (Feb 28, 2009)

Are there still border controls on the Liechtenstein-Austria border?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I believe so yes, although now that CH is entering schengen, i'm not so sure.


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Do you have a link to an article stating that CH is entering Schengen?? If so, please post it.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Here you go:
http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen-samarbejdet

The Portuguese wikipedia also says that Liechtenstein has signed but not implemented the agreement.



> # 16 de outubro de 2004: Suíça (ratificado por referendo em 5 de junho de 2005).
> # 1 de Janeiro de 2007: Bulgária e Roménia (não implementado).
> # 28 de fevereiro de 2008: Liechenstein (não implementado).


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanx


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I believe so yes, although now that CH is entering schengen, i'm not so sure.





Danielk2 said:


> Do you have a link to an article stating that CH is entering Schengen?? If so, please post it.


Switzerland has for some time been a quasi Schengen, or associated Schengen member, meaning that they will honour the Schengen scheme and its rules even they were not part of it. That is, a person with a valid Schengen visa can enter Switzerland while that visa is valid, while those that dont need a visa wont need one for Switzerland either.



DanielFigFoz said:


> Here you go:
> http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen-samarbejdet
> 
> The Portuguese wikipedia also says that Liechtenstein has signed but not implemented the agreement.


The Wikipedia link above above looks unreliable and not referenced.

The English one at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen_Area is somewhat better, but still a bit incaccurate as it mentioned border controls were lifted in March 09, but I still went through border controls in June 09. Theres also a rediculous and stupid arrangement with Basel airport being split.

The article mentions Switzerland implementing Schengen rules fully but not that is actually a member of Shengen or the EU.

Here are some more reliable references:
http://www.ch.ch/schweiz/00157/00173/index.html?lang=en
http://www.ezv.admin.ch/ezv/00434/01477/index.html?lang=en

The article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen_Area#Liechtenstein provides a reasonable overview of the Liechtenstein situation:


> *Liechtenstein*
> 
> Liechtenstein signed a Schengen-related association with the European Union on 28 February 2008,[80][81] and originally planned to join the Schengen Area on 1 November 2009. This has been put on hold, awaiting the consent of the Swedish government.[82] Until it joins, Liechtenstein's borders with Austria and Switzerland are considered Schengen-external borders. Unlike Switzerland, Liechtenstein belongs to the European Economic Area.
> 
> ...


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I've never seen horizontal traffic lights in Europe before


In Zagreb and Split, Croatia, I know for a fact that you can find them


----------



## philimonas (Dec 16, 2008)

x-type said:


> is it possible to get FL stamp into passport since the only way to enter that country is by road?


It was definitely possible in August 2008, on the Austrian border (Feldkirch / Schaanwald). I also got an Austrian one. But now with Schengen I don't know if it's possible any more..!


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

marki said:


> The article mentions Switzerland implementing Schengen rules fully but not that is actually a member of Shengen or the EU.


http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/special...hengen_entry_finally_complete.html?cid=653802


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

marki said:


> Liechtenstein situation


Thank you for making it clear for me and Daniel

:cheers:


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Isn't your name also Daniel?? If it is, i really like your name!!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

No, my name is FigFoz :lol:

Naa it's Daniel aswell.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

From wikipedia, taken in Vaduz


----------



## mwinyi (Oct 13, 2007)

one of the best places ive been

Vaduz that is


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I percentage of car ownership high in FL? I'm surprised to see a bus route "13"


There are 15 lines, but the lowest line number is 11, the highest 36: http://www.lba.li/no_cache/fahrplan-liniennetz/fahrplan.html


----------



## bozata90 (Dec 8, 2008)

philimonas said:


> It was definitely possible in August 2008, on the Austrian border (Feldkirch / Schaanwald). I also got an Austrian one. But now with Schengen I don't know if it's possible any more..!


According to this: http://wikitravel.org/en/Liechtenstein you can for 3.00 euros.

I am not sure about Liechtenstein, but I've done this in San Mario (the price is 5.00 €)...


----------



## philimonas (Dec 16, 2008)

The stamp you can get at the tourist office is something like this. 
But the one you can (could?) get at Schaanwald/Tisis border crossing looks more like this one (right page, the blue one at the bottom). The latter is free and, in my opinion, more authentic.

Btw, a Czech vignette on the passport!?


----------



## bozata90 (Dec 8, 2008)

Since I am a EU citizen, I won't have this chance...
For the vignette - post this in "wired and crazy staff"... :nuts:


----------



## philimonas (Dec 16, 2008)

This is getting off-topic, but since Liechtenstein is not in the EU, in case the border crossing is still working, I think you can easily get a stamp. It's also possible to get one by EU countries, if the officer is in a good mood. You won't lose anything by asking!


----------



## havaska (Dec 26, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The A13 is probably the only motorway in the world that actually has a lot of FL plates. You can recognize them easily, because they are the last black plates with white letters still around in Europe.


That's not true. Registration plates in Guernsey are white on black. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_Guernsey#Guernsey


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Vaduz -> Feldkirch


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Build at the proper place, this connection can serve both traffic coming from Germany to Zurich, from Chur to Voralberg and other combinations. This short connection should be a no-brainer:


the other two freeways are already there, so people will use them to travel
absence of a link throw traffic into what would be quiet village/towns, as anyone who's driven there (I've done it more than 6 times) notice
there will be little extra traffic using the link because of this would-be tunnel/trench, it is not like there are some Alps blocking both sides right now or as if the river didn't have plenty of bridges already.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Suburbanist said:


> Build at the proper place, this connection can serve both traffic coming from Germany to Zurich, from Chur to Voralberg and other combinations.


A single connection will be either bad for Chur - Voralberg or Zürich - Munich, or both.


----------

